# Christmas Photos



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Merry Christmas from Shama! (Haven't been in Forum lately, so sorry if this is a duplicate thread . . .)


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

And one more that didn't fit. Can't wait to give Shama her present, the three squirrels in a log that someone here recommended. You know I'll post photos.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

OMG...She is just darling! Wishing you and Shama a bright and happy Christmas! 🎄


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Beautiful photos! She is such a good model! Merry Christmas.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, Shama! You are as cute as can be!!! Merry Christmas to you and your family!!!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Gorgeous photos!!😍 She is beautiful!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

The three squirrels in a log was my recommendation. Shama is just the most photogenic puppy I've seen. What posing! What cooperation! My Xmas photo of Tux had to occur in two seconds or less (the exact time it took for him to shake off his Santa hat. Hope the squirrels get the same response both of my Havanese have had. BTW, you might have to instruct on how to pull them out. My first girl learned on her own. My little boy just wants to shake it until they all fall out.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Shama is gorgeous!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you for all your kind comments. The key to Shama's posing is having my DH hold a high-value treat right by the camera. (I wish Shama were as good at coming when called and bringing her toys back after fetching them as she is at posing for pictures!) As promised, here are some photos: squirrels/log, Christmas dragon, Happy Moppy, and new toybox that my father-in-law made for Shama. Also, below is a link to the video of her first receiving the squirrels/log on Christmas. She figured out what to do right away. She loved it then and is playing with the log (squirrels sprawled throughout room) as I type. I think this will be a toy that she will love forever. Thanks for the suggestion, goldanimals!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5ld1wi3k4883ovf/Squirrels in log.MTS?dl=0


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I posted these photos and the video link shortly before yesterday's SPAM attack, so you may have missed them. If you're in the market for a new toy, I highly recommend the squirrels in a log (photos and video above). Thanks again, goldanimals, for the recommendation!


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

Picture perfect little model


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

She is just the cutest thing, and also, seemingly, spoiled rotten (as it should be).


----------

